# I've missed HHC



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah, it's been a while since I've been able to log on and see some smiling hedgies.  

Had some medical problems that had me laid up for a while and very sick, and I'm just finishing moving into my new house that I just bought, so I figured if I can get some new digs, so should Einstein  Any ideas on an absolute awesome cage? I'm thinking about doing a C&C and having it take up half my wall in my new office that way he can spend all night running back and forth, which I found he runs circles around his cage despite the CSW he has. :lol: No worries, his nails are trimmed, the wheel is cleaned daily... He just really loves running around his cage for some reason.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH, so glad you're back! I have a C & C and I really like it. I still look at the cage set up thread trying to figure out what I can do better.  Feel better. HUGS.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks hun.  it's good to be back. In the process of moving Einstein to his new home... It's not a long drive, only fifteen minutes highway, but I'm so freaked out he'll get sick or won't be comfy enough lol.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome back! Congrats on the new digs!  I'm sure Einstein will be a champ on the road and LOVE his new home, too!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

OH. MY. GOSH.

Never again am I taking Einstein on a road trip with me. For ten minutes, he did the hedgie scream of death. :lol: Now he's sitting on my lap at our new house in a giant ball and refuses to unroll unless I give him a meal worm. What a little diva.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, hoping Einstein is back to his old self in no time.  It seems funny how hedgies forget their "trauma" when they're chewing on a mealworm, then as soon as they swallow, it's drama, drama, drama all over again. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

oh my poor einstien. The scream of death is just awful. hope he settles in and ditches the diva ways lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to see ya back! 
Hope you all are settling in nicely into your new digs.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

It's great to see you back! Although I just made my account, I've always followed around your posts and replies  I have a C&C cage and its amazing  Easy to put together, easy to take apart, easy to clean  And really cheap too. LOL , and the best thing ? You can recreate it again and again, using more cubes and chloroplast boards, hence , C&C LOL.


----------

